# What do you think?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Would you prefer to have a bunch (10-15) does all due within 2 months and get it done and over - 

OR 

Would you prefer to spread it out?

Why?

Do you think for sales - it is easier to have alot to choose from at one time - or just a few??

Just curious.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think it would make more sencse to spread it out, so you wouldnt be too busy.. that way buyers could have a variety of ages to choose from. When i buy goats, i like to have a bunch to choose from.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like to have them kid out at the same time period ...within the 2 months....It is easier to wean all at once .... vaccinate and deworm......Plus I really like giving my buyers alot of choices.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really thinking about breeding everyone out now and having Turner, my 4 month old buckling, wait until next year to breed (Turner will always live with me - he is my man!). That way I can take time off during kidding season and get it over with.

But more opinions please!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We like spreading it out some. I hate it when there are tons of babies running all over and I'm :hair: desperately needing :ZZZ: 

We'd like to work it out so that we have one doe kidding each month. It is also nice because you'll always have some money coming in. . . . hopefully.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like to have them born within a month....it's easier as far as upkeep goes and the fact that there are more to choose from.

But then again, I usually only have 2-3 does freshen each year.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

But remember Liz - I am sending 1/2 my herd to you for kidding - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I REALLY prefer to have them all kid within a 2 to 3 month period. That way I can have all the fresh supplies, houses, heat lamps, milk supply, etc. ready to go for everyone instead of having to pull it out and get it ready during different times. I also think it is way easier selling numerous kids to one buyer because their kids come out and can't just have one or two!  Another thing is the kids can huddle up together during cold nights and play with each other in the day. Then we can get most of them dehorned at the same time instead of having to make numerous trips.

I don't know, breeding them for around the same time seems way easier. You can get it over with quickly instead of anticipating births all scattered out. I think I have a doe due just about every other day during the month of March,,,it should be a busy month for us!

Edited for a few lines that didn't make sense... :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: ....no problem Allison....as long as I get to keep one :


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will ship you a BE black one if I get one out of Blue and Twilight! LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like to spread it out.. like two - four every month just to keep demands higher and . the babies get more attention and i can catch potential problems eaiser.. and i dont have the room to wean alot of kids at the same time


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, not sure how much "spreading out" I will be able to do now. We got home and I found it kind of weird that all the goats were out of the shelter area, where they are normally waiting under the easment by the feeders, as I feed when I get home. Well, as we got closer - I found out why - the HORSES were in their way, which ment that the gate came open - which ment ----


BLUE the NEW BUCK was in with ALL the girls - aghhhh :shocked: :shocked: 

Now I know that 2 were still in heat at least! one was in heat Saturday and I tried to have her bred - and the other was in full heat and standing at the fence with Blue this morning - which happened to be one that I wanted to wait a bit more on to breed! But what can I do now!

So needless to say - at first I was blaming Blue for breaking through the fence, when I remembered - the gate has to go out towards him - which means the HOOTCHIES were the ones that did it!!! My girls are just nasty little things - LOL!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We have our does deliver in increments- 6 now-6 in a few months-6 a few months after that-we have 4 kiddings per year, so we have kids to sell year round to help with hay and feed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hahahah, Hootchies!  Your goats are quite the characters Allison! You just got Blue and he's already getting into trouble!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know though - I was pleasantly surprised with him. I walked right up to him, grabbed him, and led him out of the pen - and he never fought me a bit - yet at his old house they were having a hard time catching him. I really do like this boy. When I was out with him after splitting everyone - I was watching him - he is so flat in the back - like level as a board.

He is 18 3/4 inches tall, and very petite. ( I like petite - that is why I like Chicory Springs Nigis)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's great Allison! He sounds nice! Do you have any new pics of him? Sounds like he likes his new home...especially with all those girlies for him!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my!

don't tell my buck buddy.. he'll be jealous. he only got three girlfriends out of five

kevin and loki each only got one


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, with 3 active bucks - I am trying to split them up a little. But the boer can only have max 4 girls and the rest go with the 2 nigerian bucks. I have 16 total to breed! Aghhhh! Ok - the boys have 16 to breed. :ROFL: 

I am so happy with the plans for this year - and can't wait for everyone to kid and have babies everywhere playing!!!

With hopefully lots of colors!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think it depends on how many does you have kidding. I prefere to keep it under ten per year. and i like to have them all born within feb and march. Maybe one or two in april. But i see a dry yearling as a waste. Whats the point of feeding a doe that isnt producing babies or milk for a whole nother year? When they are born early they are normally big enough to breed the next year. I can only keep about fifteen animals including bucks. I tend to keep all of my doe kids and weed out the yearlings and two year olds. I want to see how they are potentially going to turn out before i sell them. They may look great as a kid but have a not so great udder.
Plus i like to get all my bottle raising done by summer. Im still milking but dont have the kids and i can make soap and cheese then.
beth


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I must be crazy because my whole herd is due in March pretty much.  I guess I'll be regretting them all dropping loads at the same time in the spring! Ha!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i dont know you might find it a blessing. getting it all over at once. by summer time just about all of youre kids will be weaned. you will have gotten rid of most of your pet whethers. which for means money to put up for hay for the winter. I hate having late babies. trying to find whethers homes in the peak of show season. I seem to be the busiest then.
beth


----------

